# Ford 8000 Steering Motor



## TS63 (May 21, 2011)

Having trouble finding Orbital Steering motor for Ford 8000. 

Can this orbital Motor be replaced with newer type?

Looks like a 8600 will work if, I change complete steering column.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, ts 63 we would all like to see a photo of your tractor, to admire it.
Hoping someone has the answers for you.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

tiphat Welcome

Among the results from searching the net for: D6NN3A244CB (Fords part number) I got these:

Hydraguide Steering Control For Ford Tractors & More | eBay
Power Steering Orbital Motor


----------



## FordPuller9000 (Jun 6, 2011)

I ran into the same problem. My steering motor was fine with only a slight leak, but my steering column was broken on the end and kept slipping on the splines. I priced a steering column for my 9000 and the only one I found the guy wanted $900 just for the column and then I would still have to fix the leak. I ended up converted it to the newer style steering valve with a column that bolted to the valve instead of all the weight on the end steering motor shaft. I think I paid $500 for a new steering motor, column and steering wheel and everything is great now. If you are interested I will find the part numbers for you and the company I bought them from.


----------

